

Map Reduce for the People - wslh
http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/04/map-reduce-for-the-people.html

======
binarray2000
Short but nice blog post on M/R. One issue thou (for now, maybe something
changes in the meantime): images don't show due to deep linking.

